# Norton vs. McAfee? And for free?



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm currently using Norton SystemWorks '03 with a lapsed subscription (to the virus definition updates.) Recently I had been looking into purchasing an upgrade but I was unsure whether to simply get a new-in-the-box CD of Norton AV, SystemWorks or Internet Security Suite, or to attempt to renew the existing subscription. (For the price, I'm thinking I can get a whole new CD for what they want on a year of updates).
Today I have learned AOL offers a free McAfee security suite, with optional ID theft prevention. From what I can tell, this is a legit offering that appears to include virus/spyware realtime blockers as well as a scanner/remover. I didn't see any fine print other than that it requires a qualifying AOL email address in order to get the download. (Wouldn't it be ironic if it turns out freebie screen names don't qualify?) 
My question is whether this offer is worth taking advantage of, and if so whether I will need to deactivate the Norton AV or uninstall it entirely. Will the SystemWorks tools suffer from overlap with the McAfee tools? And will this present a conflict with the Spybot-S&D protection? What kind of can of worms am I opening here? Any advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 
 Did I omit any information that would make it an easier question to answer? Because I'm still kind of new at this forum business.


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

i uninstalled my mcafee a few month ago and i used norton about 3 years ago ,now i use avg7.5 free and comodo free firewall. the computer runs a lot faster.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

golferbob said:


> i uninstalled my mcafee a few month ago and i used norton about 3 years ago ,now i use avg7.5 free and comodo free firewall. the computer runs a lot faster.


Very, very true. McAfee and Norton are both bloatware and will bog down your PC.


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

Point(s) taken, and duly noted. With all due respect, I have heard all kinds of good things about the AVG Free Edition in all corners of the Internet. For the time being however, as stubborn as perhaps it may be, I have to stand by the original question and the choices to which it pertains. In part because at this point I have yet to commit to any course of action and am trying to gather as much information as possible beforehand. Learning as I go, I suppose, but hopefully not "the hard way." In either event, I'm reluctant to make any irreversible changes unless I'm 100% confident about what I am doing. Hell, I'm even a little reluctant to make reversible ones.


----------



## pfurball (Aug 27, 2004)

Rivera42 said:


> I'm currently using Norton SystemWorks '03 with a lapsed subscription (to the virus definition updates.) Recently I had been looking into purchasing an upgrade but I was unsure whether to simply get a new-in-the-box CD of Norton AV, SystemWorks or Internet Security Suite, or to attempt to renew the existing subscription. (For the price, I'm thinking I can get a whole new CD for what they want on a year of updates).
> Today I have learned AOL offers a free McAfee security suite, with optional ID theft prevention. From what I can tell, this is a legit offering that appears to include virus/spyware realtime blockers as well as a scanner/remover. I didn't see any fine print other than that it requires a qualifying AOL email address in order to get the download. (Wouldn't it be ironic if it turns out freebie screen names don't qualify?)
> My question is whether this offer is worth taking advantage of, and if so whether I will need to deactivate the Norton AV or uninstall it entirely. Will the SystemWorks tools suffer from overlap with the McAfee tools? And will this present a conflict with the Spybot-S&D protection? What kind of can of worms am I opening here? Any advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> Did I omit any information that would make it an easier question to answer? Because I'm still kind of new at this forum business.


Howdy Rivera24
I have found very little that has trouble with Spybot Search and Destroy but I agree with comments that Nortons is a real resource hog and also hard to get rid of!!When I had it my computer was a lot slower and I had trouble getting the updates. My kids use AVG and have had no problems using it. I have had NOD32 ( a fave of mine) and I currently run Zone Alarm Security Suite as well as a battery of anti-spyware programmes and site advisers etc.
If you want to give anything else a go you will probabley have to remove Nortons and get good advice on how to do it!
Regards
Paula


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

Yeah, that's part of my problem. Regardless which AV solution I choose, it's likely to require the removal of the current Norton AV installation, which as noted appears here as a part of SystemWorks. I'm assuming it's gotta come off, I'm guessing before the implementation of whichever new AV program I wind up going with, and if I'm reading between the lines correctly it sounds like other users may have had trouble in the past with this procedure. Should I be expecting complications?


----------



## pfurball (Aug 27, 2004)

Howdy Rivera42 
Sorry I made you a 24 a minute ago....blame tiredness!!
Yes, you will have a few problems removing Nortons but there is a tool somewhere, possibly on Symantec site or even do a google search for removing Nortons and see what comes up.It has come under discussion before but I can't remember where you go.You will find your computer much more responsive once Nortons comes off!
Regards Paula :S


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

Will I have to scrap all of SystemWorks, or can I lose just the AV? I know Windows does some of the things Norton does, like disk defrag, but if there are tools Windows doesn't have the equivalent of, I'll want to have them in place by other means. This is part of the reason I'm looking at these particular programs; they seem to have a decent array of features.


----------



## pfurball (Aug 27, 2004)

Howdy Rivera42
Yes, you can still use some of the Systemworks tools but I'm not sure how you go about it. Whether you don't install the antivirus initially or not I'm unsure. I have used Ghost and a cleanup programmes but not had the AV installed. leave a seperate question on the forums or uninstall then do a custom install and pick out the features you wish to keep. Maybe you can just remove the AV part.
Regards Paula


----------



## Friedland (Aug 13, 2007)

I use AVG Free edition and Windows Defender... There's nothing else you need as long as you know what not to click on.

Norton and McAfee (As others have already stated) will destroy your system's speed. If you must buy a new security suite I'd go with the CA Security Suite (Computer Associates)

It's a great suite and it barely uses any system resources, you can get it for personal use, and if it makes you feel any better it's the choice of a lot of corporations.


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm going to make a thread on the removal of Norton AV. I want to make sure that if it comes to it, I'm doing it the right way. I've always had the Norton software on this computer, so I've grown accustomed to the way it's running. It sounds to me like I should expect a significant leap in my system speed once I've finalized the security-software tweaks and that is definitely good news for me, since I'm not using the latest or most up-to-date hardware. It does the job, however, and I'd like to invest in its future, however long that may or may not be. 
Thing is, if Norton is currently hogging however much space or memory, if I were to migrate to a new and different Norton, or the McAfee suite, I'm guessing I'd notice little change if any, unless these are even more resource-heavy than what's installed now. So I can apparently continue devoting the same (excessive) amount of space to the program in question, or take steps to free some of it up. Leaving things the way they are (memorywise), I woudln't know the difference (as far as space taken up or memory usage) because I've never had this system without the Norton. But I'd definitely notice any IMPROVEMENTS right away. 
I do hear you guys loud and clear about the AVG software. Everybody here seems to be in vehement concurrence about that program's worthiness.


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

here is norton's tool to remove it.

http://www.majorgeeks.com/Norton_Removal_Tool_SymNRT_d4749.html


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

What is it that System Works does that Windows does not do natively and with using fewer resources?


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

Well, I've always been partial to the Norton Utilities, things like WinDoctor, One Button Checkup and Clean Sweep. There is a better way?


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

My experience is that none of those are worth the overhead that NSW entails. . . and often do more damage than good


----------



## Friedland (Aug 13, 2007)

Most of the time you're better off using Google to see what is it you want to do, instead of downloading and installing some extra software onto your PC.

There is nothing wrong with installing software, but a lot of the software that is available for that sort of stuff runs in the background 24/7 and it's almost impossible to get rid of, even though it's legit stuff.

A simple Google search will allow you to check, backup, restore, or speed up, almost anything on your computer, without worrying about slowing down your system with extra software. Work smart, not hard.


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

I think I understand, if what you mean is along the lines of finding online scanners and such. My predilection towards utilities that are resident on the local machine is based largely in the anticipation of being unable to connect to the Internet at precisely the time when some computer emergency requires it most urgently. (This is why, for example, I keep an up-to-date copy of HijackThis on my hard drive.*) I was thinking preemptive measures, just in case of the highly unlikely but still technically possible event of a malware attack that prevents me from downloading the proper response tool on an as-needed basis. Either that, or else it'd be just my luck to simply have no network connection when trouble strikes. Hence the local applications. For all I know, however, I might just be a "superstitious old maid." I have no problem implementing this solution, but I'd still prefer having something on disk. 

It seems to me this quest I'm on is now a search for not only a new AV program but also to discover a less resource-heavy way to obtain functionality identical to or better than what NSW currently provides at what is evidently a prohibitive expense. How much of what NSW does, does Windows NOT do? Those are the functions I'd wish to retain in some way.

I hope this post made sense; I've just returned from 13 hours at work (I drive a cab) and this is literally the first thing I'm doing save making my lunch.

*Not that it would do me a bit of good without an Internet connection to TG or suchlike


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Rivera42 said:


> How much of what NSW does, does Windows NOT do?


Nothing. . Norton Utilities was usefull prior to the NT series of Windows ( Win2000, XP, . . ) but is unnecessary with XP


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

I notice you indicate AVG Anti-Spyware. As it seems I'm going for the AVG for my anti-virus, would you suggest I grab their anti-spyware as well, or is my Spybot SD adequate protection?


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

Friedland said:


> Most of the time you're better off using Google to see what is it you want to do, instead of downloading and installing some extra software onto your PC.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with installing software, but a lot of the software that is available for that sort of stuff runs in the background 24/7 and it's almost impossible to get rid of, even though it's legit stuff.
> 
> A simple Google search will allow you to check, backup, restore, or speed up, almost anything on your computer, without worrying about slowing down your system with extra software. Work smart, not hard.


Any specific recommendations?


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Rivera42 said:


> I notice you indicate AVG Anti-Spyware. As it seems I'm going for the AVG for my anti-virus, would you suggest I grab their anti-spyware as well, or is my Spybot SD adequate protection?


No one anti-spyware program will catch everything . . SuperAntiSpyware seems to have a hot hand at the moment. Combine that with Spybot or AdAware and you should have an effective combination.


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

So in other words, if I remove the Norton AV that I've got now, replace it with the AVG Free Edition, and augment Spybot SD with AdAware, that ought to cover all the bases, today and in the future. Do I have this right? Because if so, this is the course of action I think I'll be taking. Of course, Microsoft wants to download their 15th-of-the-month updates before I do anything.


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Rivera42 said:


> So in other words, if I remove the Norton AV that I've got now, replace it with the AVG Free Edition, and augment Spybot SD with AdAware, that ought to cover all the bases, today and in the future. Do I have this right? Because if so, this is the course of action I think I'll be taking. Of course, Microsoft wants to download their 15th-of-the-month updates before I do anything.


I have been using Superantispyware instead of AdAware . . and Windows Defender.

Those updates are mostly security related, so be sure you download them.


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

Looking further into AdAware, I see that the free version is only a scanner. I already have scanners, I need a blocker. When I go to the SUPERAntiSpyware site, McAfee site advisor goes red. I understand that this detection isn't considered up-to-date, but I have reservations. In fairness, I've seen this program recommended elsewhere on TSG. Alternatives?


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

Returning to the thorny pickle of AV program selection:
What about Avast! Antivirus Free Edition? Anybody know about that one? Better than/worse than AVG? From what I understand, the issue with that program is the huge memory footprint, but the trade-off is allegedly second-to-none detection and blocking.

And...I've not seen this mentioned: Active Virus Shield? Just a thought.

At the moment, I've just installed AVG Free, launched it and ran the updater. I did a quick scan with a separate standalone Norton tool (a free malware scan/remover available from Google) and for the first time since I've had it (a few months) it gave me a green ("good") rating, and even more significantly, for the first time it did NOT find an item called "Trojan.startpage" which up to this point it had found every single time (in an archived form, I believe) but now that I've removed NAV, this detection is gone as well.


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

McAfee site advisor lights up when you visit a competitor site . . . whoda thunk?

Many use and recomend Avast, but I have not tried it. SpywareBlaster is a good blocker.


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

It only turns red on the SUPERantispyware site, not any of the other malware-removal sites I've visited. Supposedly there's been trouble in the past with the product's reputation. On the McAfee site many users have chastised their review system and protest that SUPERantispyware shouldn't be listed as rogue. I find the SiteAdvisor user reviews to be a helpful barometer as regards the accuracy of the SiteAdvisor ratings.

I have Avast! u3 on my flash drives, and while they do want money to renew the protection updates after a 90 day trial, the program provides on-demand scanning of the host environment and a real-time blocker for the affected USB drive. I use 3 flash drives in a multi-port hub and each has its own local Avast! protection. The interface provides a direct link to the Web site, and a few clicks will take you to the Home Edition Free Version download page. From what I can tell, it looks like a strong program with a decent array of features. A concern among users seems to be the memory and system resource usage. If you wanted to test-drive the scanning engine, I'd definitely recommend the flash drive version, especially since by design it does not conflict with the host PC's security software.


----------



## pfurball (Aug 27, 2004)

Howdy Rivera42
I use SpywareBlaster as a site blocker, as well as IE Spyad, (I belive in overkill just to be on the safe side), Spybot Search and Destroy 1.4; AdAwarePro (but I'm not sure on continuing that with the 2007 upgrade as there has been a few issues);WinPatrolPlus;and my Zone Alarm Security Suite which seems to be very effective and picks up things even when I am looking at webmail and haven't even downloaded it yet (got a trojan downloader stopped that way).Have you done a google search on the SuperAntiSpyware programme yet? I am going to look into it as a replacement for AdAware SE Pro and keep an eye out for reviews.Same with the Avast idea. I wouldn't suggest swapping one resource hog for another!! 
Hope you had a good lunch 
Regards Paula


----------



## perion666 (Aug 17, 2007)

I wasted a bunch of money on Norton (Norton 360) - never again. I spent more time hassling with problems that it created than I ever did dealing with malware and viruses. I shudder to even think of the nightmare I had with this product. Bottom line: I uninstalled it (believe it or not, this was for the third time!) and downloaded and used the removal tool. A costly lesson was learned - but worse than the monitary loss was the HUGE aggrivation factor that this product brought into my life.


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

AVG won't let me receive my POP emails on CruzerSync, a u3-based USB email client that synchronizes with Outlook. It isn't the point whether I can still use Outlook (I can), it's that I CAN'T use CruzerSync. :-(

On the bright side, AVG's doing its job! And this morning I added SpywareBlaster to my arsenal. But BOOO I want my email!


----------



## Orbital75 (Apr 13, 2006)

Both are Junk................. They slow your system down and cause alot of issues if you should ever try to uninstall them.

I'd Suggest this for protection.

*Anti-Virus:* NOD32
*Anti-Spyware:* Adaware, Spybot, Defender, RootKit Revealer, and AVG Anti-RootKit 
*Firewall:* NAT Router and Kerio or Zone Alarm PRO not Free.

Also Run yourself as a Limited User and LOCK your Host file.

You'll be just fine if you do these things.

If you want security switch to Ubuntu Linux.
Linux doesn't have these problem yet.


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

Orbital75 said:


> Both are Junk................. They slow your system down and cause alot of issues if you should ever try to uninstall them.
> .


I assume by "both" you mean the Norton and McAfee. I looked into NOD32 but as they are a paid program it wasn't the right solution at this time. Nothing against paid-for programs, it just isn't the direction I had been going.

In Windows' "Scheduled Tasks," I noticed a task called "Symantec NetDetect" set to run every 5 minutes for 24 hours, and to start in "LiveUpdate." Is this a leftover from Norton AntiVirus, and should I disable it?

On the advice of wiser minds than mine I elected to go with the latest version of AVG and Javacool's SpywareBlaster, which includes a feature that creates a backup of your Hosts file. As far as locking the Hosts file, I think I can do that through Spybot Search and Destroy, if I remember correctly.

Separately, Norton's One Button Checkup reports that it found "problems" with AVG, such as missing .dll's.


----------



## pfurball (Aug 27, 2004)

Rivera42 said:


> I assume by "both" you mean the Norton and McAfee. I looked into NOD32 but as they are a paid program it wasn't the right solution at this time. Nothing against paid-for programs, it just isn't the direction I had been going.
> 
> In Windows' "Scheduled Tasks," I noticed a task called "Symantec NetDetect" set to run every 5 minutes for 24 hours, and to start in "LiveUpdate." Is this a leftover from Norton AntiVirus, and should I disable it?
> 
> ...


Howdy Rivera42
Spybot Search and Destroy has a feature called teatimer which protects the settings you have on your computer.It sort of takes a snapshot of how you are running things now then will ask permission if anything attempts to change your settings.I would also have AdAware SE or SuperAntispyware as no one programme seems to find everything and a small combination of antispyware programmes does the trick.
Of course Nortons will find a problem with a rival AV!!Get rid of Netdetect in case it interferes with AVG.You wouldn't need Symantec Live Update either.


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Rivera42 said:


> In Windows' "Scheduled Tasks," I noticed a task called "Symantec NetDetect" set to run every 5 minutes for 24 hours, and to start in "LiveUpdate." Is this a leftover from Norton AntiVirus, and should I disable it?.


It is a leftover . . you can safely disable both services



Rivera42 said:


> Separately, Norton's One Button Checkup reports that it found "problems" with AVG, such as missing .dll's.


It will do that a lot with XP . . which is the reason I uninstall NSW when I encounter it.


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

AVG finally let me check my emails with CruzerSync! I'm so pleased. I wonder what it was that made the difference. All I can think of is that after my earlier, failed attempt to use CruzerSync I had to settle for Outlook and I wonder if that helped sort things out. In either case, things seem to be working fine now.
*I might be wrong but it seems to have replaced a message body or two with a statement that no virus was found in the message.


----------



## Mr_Penguin (Aug 23, 2007)

for the no budget- AVG

for the medium budget- Norton anti virus 10 (yes i said 10, why? because its not the interface or most current edition that matters, it is the updates)

for the big budget- F-Secure Internet Security i recommend this to people who need a business solution or some one who has money they are willing to spend. it is reliable and is not bloated or hog resources.


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

Given the growing bundle of software that is my anti-malware battery, and given that I'm reasonably satisfied with the current configuration (click the little computer icon thingy next to my name), I have these three items to submit for perusal, as I have become temporarily brainlocked.

1.) I can't decide whether to add Ad-Aware 2007 Free and AVG Anti-Rootkit Free to the current configuration (without removing any of what's currently in place)
2.) I can't decide whether to test my software with an EICAR file (and don't know how) Plus they spook me with their warning:
"Important note: EICAR cannot be held responsible when these files or your AV scanner in combination with these files cause any damage to your computer. YOU DOWNLOAD THESE FILES AT YOUR OWN RISK. Download these files only if you are sufficiently secure in the usage of your AV scanner. EICAR cannot and will not provide any help to remove these files from your computer. Please contact the manufacturer/vendor of your AV scanner to seek such help."
And my most perplexing security-software issue:
3.) The Norton Security Scan almost always finds (and cannot fix) something called "trojan.startpage" at this location:
c:\Documents and Settings\Windows User\My Documents\Windows Genuine Validation\LegitCheckControl 1.5.532.0\Genuine_Advantage_Validation_.rar
FWIW my computer exhibits no infection symptoms and none of the other scanners find this.

Any useful feedback on any of the foregoing would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Peachykeen (May 20, 2001)

I just tried installing ZA on my new vista system and it's telling me it won't run on a 64 bit system. What can I do now?

Peachy


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

That really ought to have its own thread, in order to properly give it the treatment it deserves.



Rivera42 said:


> Given the growing bundle of software that is my anti-malware battery, and given that I'm reasonably satisfied with the current configuration (click the little computer icon thingy next to my name), I have these three items to submit for perusal, as I have become temporarily brainlocked.
> 
> 1.) I can't decide whether to add Ad-Aware 2007 Free and AVG Anti-Rootkit Free to the current configuration (without removing any of what's currently in place)
> 2.) I can't decide whether to test my software with an EICAR file (and don't know how) Plus they spook me with their warning:
> ...


BUMP please.


----------



## pfurball (Aug 27, 2004)

Peachykeen said:


> I just tried installing ZA on my new vista system and it's telling me it won't run on a 64 bit system. What can I do now?
> 
> Peachy


Howdy Peachykeen
Zone Alarm is one of the programmes that won't run on Vista as yet. There should be a list at the Microsoft website as there usually is one available whenever a new OS comes on the scene. You might have to look at Komodo.There is another thread elsewhere in this section of the Forums on Firewalls.
Regards
Paula


----------



## pfurball (Aug 27, 2004)

Rivera42 said:


> Given the growing bundle of software that is my anti-malware battery, and given that I'm reasonably satisfied with the current configuration (click the little computer icon thingy next to my name), I have these three items to submit for perusal, as I have become temporarily brainlocked.
> 
> 1.) I can't decide whether to add Ad-Aware 2007 Free and AVG Anti-Rootkit Free to the current configuration (without removing any of what's currently in place)
> 2.) I can't decide whether to test my software with an EICAR file (and don't know how) Plus they spook me with their warning:
> ...


Howdy Rivera42
I think you'll find this was downloaded in one of Microsofts patches and it is to do with checking that you have a legitimate copy of a Windows Operating System. This one is nothing to worry about. When I did my tax this year, the site used a trojan to gather my information to retun it to the Tax Office. Occasionally, Trojans are there for a reason. I would, however, keep the setting written down some where so that you know exactly what you have on your current healthy system, so that if you ever get problems and have to do a HijackThis log, you will know what is normally running on your machine and will then notice anything that has changed or might look suspicious.
Regards Paula
PS I don't use the other things you asked about and am looking at SuperAntiSpyware to add to my arsenal.


----------



## Peachykeen (May 20, 2001)

Thanks so much, Paula!

Peachy


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

Here's the deal. I've decided to add Ad-Aware to my security arsenal after giving the subject much careful consideration.
Based on what I've read, here and elsewhere, it appears that the "desirable" free version of Ad-Aware is the SE version, yet all I've been able to find is the 2007 edition of the program, which I've understood to be slightly buggy.
Is there an available download site for the SE version? Is the 2007 version usable? As far as that goes, should I even bother? With what I already have installed (click on the computer icon) do I still need Ad-Aware?


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

here is a site to get ad-aware se. i went back to it but i had a copy on a cd.

http://www.download.com/3405-8022-5153545.html


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks. I downloaded the installer and saved it on a flash disk. What's your opinion on adding this program to what I already have installed?


----------



## pfurball (Aug 27, 2004)

Howdy all,
I have Ad-Aware 2007 free installed on my sister's computer with no problems apart from a slightly slower update for some reason and I run Ad-Aware 2007 Pro on my own computer with no hiccups what so ever. Ad-Aware catches things Spybot doesn't and visaversa so both are handy in their own ways.
Regards Paula


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

golferbob said:


> here is a site to get ad-aware se. i went back to it but i had a copy on a cd.
> 
> http://www.download.com/3405-8022-5153545.html


Thank you so much. I've installed it and it's a beautiful, beautiful program. 

You might find this amusing: when I went to back up the installer to Xdrive, I discovered that I already had an older version of the AAW-SE installer among the stuff I moved to Xdrive to make room on my hard drive. Apparently an earlier version of SE was among them, but of course by the time I found this out the ship had already sailed.

It appears Lavasoft no longer provides the addons or plugins for SE, as they claim to have incorporated them into the 2007 Edition. I guess they really must think nobody's using SE anymore, or wants support for it. All traces of, and references to, SE Free appear to have been thoroughly wiped from their site.


----------



## helpneeded1973 (Oct 24, 2007)

I have a new laptop with vista, and i have an error on my mcafee virusscan. It is saying that my computer is not protected. I have tried the fix it option in the mcafee software and this does not I have also reinstalled mcafee.


----------



## nick0219 (May 31, 2006)

norton 360 doesnt use much RAM or CPU and is an OK firewall. whats a good site to test if a firewall works


----------



## CHAD27 (Nov 1, 2007)

Well i use kaspersky 7.0 and it has saved me i had norton and it could do nothing once my cpu got infected.Kaspersky stops most in its tracks.Not free but a good choice.


----------

